# New '98 altima



## lovemyser (Mar 14, 2003)

Hey guys never been over here before!

I have found a 98 altima five speed with pwr everything cd player cruise air and all the good stuff except sunroof and leather for 4600.00

Is this a good deal? It only has 74,000 on it . It has a clean title and it is in good condition. It is a light gold in color and the tires have about 15,000 miles on them.

Andy

P.S. you don't have to anwser this right out but a website or something like that would work to .
What can Of performance items can I get for this car?Its kinda lame!?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

imo, thats a decent price for a 2nd gen. not bad mileage either, pretty much on the low side. you need to check it really well for rust being in tn. you can go here for lots of performance stuff, very reasonable prices too. www.southwestautoworks.com
good luck man.


----------

